# How To Share PC's Internet via BT and Wifi on a SE P990i



## quad master (Jul 22, 2007)

================================================================================
Bluetooth Related
================================================================================
Trying to figure out how to share net from my PC to my P990i using IVT Bluesoleil.

Tried these guide but all in vain.
- *thinkabdul.com/2006/10/21/bluetoot...nnection-guide-for-sony-ericsson-p990i-m600i/
- *my-symbian.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28778&highlight=p990+bluetooth+internet
- *forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=334688

I m really getting confused on how to configure it.

================================================================================
Wifi Related
================================================================================

I m planning to get BUFFALO WHR-G54S as it looks like a gr8 device and loaded with features , but before i plan to buy.

I wanted to ask if i really will be able to share internet using this Wifi AP.

BUFFALO WHR-G54S
- 125* High- Speed Mode™ Technology
- WEP (128/64bit) & WPA (TKIP/AES)
- NAT & SPI Firewall
- Built-in DHCP Server
- Built-in 10/100 4-port Auto Sensing Switch
- WDS Support (Bridge/Repeater Mode)
- Auto Channel Support
- Router/Bridge Switch.

Looks like a gr8 buy for 2.2K thats the rate i got but before i buy i wanna be 100% sure that i will be able to share net using this on my P990i.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 22, 2007)

I too wanted to know how to share Internet frm PC to Phone via BT!


----------

